# Help me achieve Jessica Burciaga's hair?



## aimerbijoux (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't provide pictures of her right now since i'm in a public area, but you can go to her myspace I've been dying to do something with my hair for a while and thanks to becky (glam8babe)'s forum I saw Jessica's pictures and i'm in love with her hair and its not like her hair is way out there or anything, so I think I can pull it off.

Here are a couple of pictures of me that show my hair for reference and recommendations. 

-- my hair is not layered, its just one length except for 2 shorter sections of hair that frame my face that fall down to my chin







*(My hair naturally)* 






*My hair when I straighten it* 


Which one of her looks would suit me best (color wise)? I want the color and/or highlights, the hair cut, the style, basically all of it. 

What should I tell my stylist? I've never had anything other than a basic cut (no coloring, no highlights, nothing!) so this all seems a little overwhelming to me. 

Thanks so much for all your help!

*EDIT* I got it cut, but its more "new" Kim K than Jessica Burciaga.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd def keep ur natural base color and get ur hair frosted(lots of thin pale blonde highlights all over ur head)like she wears in her recent playboy pix.so sexy!

get a cut full of layers(front and back for major volume) starting at ur chin.

also print out a photo to bring in with u if u can.it will help give ur stylist a good visual of what u want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth hun!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 19, 2008)

thank you! that does help


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh man are you sure? your hair is sooooo pretty.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you! But I'm sure! I definitely want to do something with it... something big, you know? I've never done anything major with my hair and i'm finally ready for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just worry that the highlights won't look good on me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

I actually love your hair just the way it is, It's Gorgeous and so healthy looking....But only you know what will make you happy.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 20, 2008)

ACK! Dont dye your hair... it is such a natural pretty color! Your hair is exactly what I wish mine was! But if you reaaaaalllly want something different, I would get coppery and lighter brown hightlights.  I think straight out blonde would look too unnatural plus is it a bitch to keep up with roots.  I would cut tons of layers into your hair and maybe some longer side swept bangs.  But I really think you should leave your color natural like that.. I would kill for your color! (Well not literally.. but you know what I mean!) You could always buy hairpieces that clip in and could give you chunks of different colors.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 20, 2008)

yea don't get an all-over dye + highlights,its way too much upkeep,damage, and $$$.just get the cute subtle highlights in a pale caramel-ish blonde.or just go for her cut.she looked freaking beautiful with dark hair just like urs is naturally!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the playboy look too - just those highlights. Wow - I have never seen this girl before but she is FLAWLESS.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 20, 2008)

ahh you girls are great, thank you for all these suggestions! i think i might either keep the color and just get the cut OR just get light brown and caramel highlights. something very natural.


----------



## Jessica6128 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would go for the picture she has of the show magazine cover. I am actually thinking of stripping my hair to acheive that color. I am not 100% sold on it yet though.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah let us know.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks girls, whatever I do will be done during my school's christmas break


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay , I once had streaks of caramel, gold, and then my own natural color (dark brown). So it was similar to Jessica's.

The problem though -- my hair grew quite fast... I would've had to keep spending $$$ on maintaining the roots and I didn't want to do that. So, I dyed my hair black as hell to get all of those colors out. Then my hair faded to my natural dark brown. (it looks as though it's my virgin hair again.)

I haven't dyed my hair in 1 year now.

So, here's my point: dye it if you really want but I highly recommend NOT using bleach in your hair for the blonde streaks. Go with golden streaks, not blonde. Also, make sure you can maintain it... 

I HTH a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck...


----------



## catgogo9 (Dec 6, 2008)

I also love Jessica's haircut/hairstyle. Let us know what how it goes and send a picture. I want to do my hair the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you wrote:
"thanks girls, whatever I do will be done during my school's christmas break"


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks so much ladies! I think i'm just going to go with her dark brown look. My hair is a light brown so a darrrkkk brown/soft black maybe? As for the cut, layers of course but I have no idea how she has a that amazing swoop bang. Bangs are about the only thing i'm still trying to decide on. I'm getting my hair done in about 1-2 weeks, so i'll post pictures of course


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 1, 2009)

She once had her hair a gorgeous espresso brown color that was dark yet still had that gorgeous metallic shimmer... I loved that color and think it would suit you well. Long, side swept bangs are what you should ask for if you do get them. But think about it long and hard, because bangs can be annoying sometimes. I have side swept bangs now so I know how it is...


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jan 6, 2009)

hi girls! okay so I finally got it done. I ended up taking a picture of a girl with Jessica's long sideswept bangs but the stylist ended up doingg this which looks more Kim K with bangs, but I love it regardles. Lots of choppy layers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it tapers in the back which I need a good pic of. I included pics above! what do you think?


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 7, 2009)

really pretty! i like ur bangs better then jessicas actually. urs are cute and soft, hers are more chunky. def kim k. looking! u were smart not to lighten or go crzy with highlights too, its such a pain in the butt to upkeep!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jan 7, 2009)

aw thanks!!! well to be honest I still wanted to dye it, but my dad told me no because he thinks 18 (nearly 19) is too young.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jan 8, 2009)

*EDIT: I am SO sorry I don't know why it posted my message 3x?! I didn't even click submit that many times, just once. Can a mod please delete the extra posts?*


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 25, 2009)

I love it!  great choice with the bangs!


----------

